

Linux: Using goto In Kernel Code - axitkhurana
http://kerneltrap.org/node/553/2131

======
38leinad
i agree with linus. i find it particular useful for a common bail-out or
error-handling at the end of a method. you just jump there and are good. no
unnecessary indention or duplication required. but that is about the only
place i found the usefullness outweigh the danger...

